
Containers from Scratch - ingve
https://ericchiang.github.io/post/containers-from-scratch/
======
stephenr
> give an intro to containers without Docker or rkt.

[https://linuxcontainers.org/](https://linuxcontainers.org/)

Problem solved.

Seriously, while its interesting to see how a DIY container ecosystem could be
achieved, an "intro" should be focusing on how to use something, not now to
make your own half baked replacement for that something.

~~~
dozzie
Actually, we already have too many "how to build trivial thing with Docker"
articles and too little ones about "how to build half-baked replacement for
Docker using basic mechanisms".

~~~
stephenr
The article specifically says the talk was "Intro to containers".

You wouldn't give an "intro to DNS" by describing how the attendees can build
their own DNS server and resolver, using nothing but Bash and Perl, or "intro
to Java" by showing how to create your own JVM.

I'm all in favour of anything that makes people aware that Docker didn't
invent containers, and isn't the second coming of Jesus in the form of shitty
code.

A practical look at how a basic LXC/LXD container operates, would be a better
_intro_ to containers. If you want to show people how to do it using basic
shell tools, thats probably a follow on.

